# Grey waste extension hose



## chiefwigwam

can anyone point me in the right direction, I need 5 or 6 m of waste hose prob 1" + and a puch fit connector to attach hose to 40mm waste on the van.

the autotrail one was working out at £22.00 delivered to NI, we really are the skidmark of Europe over here.

I have tried b&q but no avail, plus all our plumbers suppliers are on shutdown for 2 weeks holidays.

was hoping someone had ordered the same and would have part numbers etc/

thanks
BigChiefNoHappy


----------



## gaspode

Go to a garden centre, they sell the stuff for fish pond filter systems.


----------



## delawaredandy

Try CAK Tanks they sell 40mm grey waste by the metre not sure about price though.

N


----------



## Chausson

Hi
Do you have screwfix there, this is where I got mine from, washing/dishwasher machine waste pipe or go to your local recycle centre then cut them off the old machine then make up one end to fit using self amalgamating tape again from screwfix.

Ron


----------



## TM59

Hagans Caravans did sell the pipe, worth a call.

Trevor


----------



## Senator

chiefwigwam said:


> can anyone point me in the right direction, I need 5 or 6 m of waste hose prob 1" + and a puch fit connector to attach hose to 40mm waste on the van.
> 
> the autotrail one was working out at £22.00 delivered to NI, we really are the skidmark of Europe over here.
> 
> I have tried b&q but no avail, plus all our plumbers suppliers are on shutdown for 2 weeks holidays.
> 
> was hoping someone had ordered the same and would have part numbers etc/
> 
> thanks
> BigChiefNoHappy


Hello

I am sure you will get what you want from Cak Tanks. I just purchased a 2m hose with connectors from them. They have a very good catalogue that you can down load. See http://www.caktanks.co.uk

£22 delivered seems a very good price to me from Autotrail?

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## Rapide561

*Plastic*

Hi

I have a spare one but it will cost a bomb to post. However, if you go to the garden centre as suggested, get some pond pipe. I do have a spare end piece and the pic is here. You simply screw the end piece to the pipe.

It fits a Kontiki so it should be OK

Again though it might cost a bit to post, so I will check that at the post office.

The spare length that I have, complete with two end pieces is about 3m long.

Russell


----------



## Remus

As Gaspode says, garden centre is the place.


----------



## 96706

If you can wait until 23rd July when I am back at work, my company stock this hose & can supply the fitting end as well. 
I can promise you that 6m hose won't cost that much delivered to NI !


----------



## PaulW2

Depending on the precise item you need these guys may be able to help

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/product.php?cat=9


----------



## chiefwigwam

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Do you have screwfix there, this is where I got mine from, washing/dishwasher machine waste pipe or go to your local recycle centre then cut them off the old machine then make up one end to fit using self amalgamating tape again from screwfix.
> 
> Ron


No screw fix in NI unfortunately


----------



## chiefwigwam

TM59 said:


> Hagans Caravans did sell the pipe, worth a call.
> 
> Trevor


Tried them too, no luck


----------



## chiefwigwam

**** said:


> If you can wait until 23rd July when I am back at work, my company stock this hose & can supply the fitting end as well.
> I can promise you that 6m hose won't cost that much delivered to NI !


Thanks, aye that will do sure let me know when you are back

Cheers for that


----------



## lgbzone

Hi Chief

If i understand your issue correctly i had the same issue some time ago, in the end i bought a 40mm couple joint and a blanking cap from wickes for just a couple of quid, the type where you turn each end and it closes a rubber ring onto a 40mm pipe.

i drilled a hole in the blanking cap and inserted the threaded adapter for a hoze lock through it from the inside, then screwed the hoze lock onto the adapter which secures it water tight. the blanking cap is then fitted to one end of the coupling.

the bottom line is that you push the coupling over the water outlet and turn it slightly to secure it in a water tight manner, you then simply push a hose onto the hoze lock connector and you have a grey water pipe as long as you want. very useful for the odd occasion we are on a pitch with its own drain.

the original thread with images etc is at the link below
< click here >

Hope This Helps


----------



## johnreid

*Toilet seat handle*

These discussions are very helpful to all because somtime uncomplicated things become complicated like toilet flushing handle and we just think that these are the some minor issues but important in our daily life .


----------



## Snunkie

I saw the grey convoluted pipe on ebay yesterday whilst browsing, can purchase by the metre. Not sure about the push fit connector though. 

I'd like something to go on our waste outlet but there isn't enough of it exposed to attach anything to it from what I can see. At the minute if we turn the dump tap on full it goes everywhere as it hits the inside of the side of the van if that makes sense and misses the wastemaster completely


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Toilet seat handle*



> johnreid said:- These discussions are very helpful to all because somtime uncomplicated things become complicated like toilet flushing handle and we just think that these are the some minor issues but important in our daily life .


Do you have complicated flushing handles in India?

Shouldn't be a problem if the issues are minor! :roll: :roll:


----------



## wp1234

I use an old Dyson cleaner hose - works a treat


----------



## Tezmcd

My advice is this ------- pay the money

I went the DIY route as many here suggest and finally got my grey waste hose of my dreams

BUT it cost me a fortune on trial an error - you see you cant take the MH to the plumbers merchant or garden centre to try all these things out

I bought many many many things that looked like it would work only to find it was 1mm too big or small

End result was that whilst I have now got the grey waste extension of my dreams I think I have easily spent about £100 when I factor in time, fuel etc etc 

...................but each to their own


----------



## wp1234

I've had a motorhome for about 5 years now and I've used my dyson hose solution once ...
Do you really need really a hose in the first place ?


----------



## Mrplodd

I have a waste pipe extension, I don't use it an awful lot BUT when necessary it is very useful.

If the dump point you are using has a drive over strip drain then there is no problem, but if it's just a grating that you cannot position your MH over then, to avoid a smelly mess, an extension hose proves it's worth. 

Like a lot of "extras" it's certainly not essential but is very useful :wink:


----------



## Charisma

I have just bought some 40mm inside diameter convoluted waste pipe for my Autotrail from Chris at Premier. He helpfully suggested that all I need is a small 2" or 3" length of 40mm outside diameter rigid plastic pipe (the type used in kitchen or bathroom wastes - I already had some of this at home) and this is a good push fit into the autotrail waste outlet. The convoluted hose is then pushed onto this short piece of 40mm rigid pipe. Job done! Total cost less than a tenner for a 2m waste extension.


----------



## deggsy

*waste pipe*

The pipe problem seems to be one that can be overcome with a bit of diy in many ways. The problem I had was the waste tap, the lever was missing on my Tracker and had been replaced with jubilee clip. Autotrail only can supply the entire pipe and tap at an enormous price. Not being able to source a lever, my son volunteered to make me one. He has supplied me with an alloy lever and assures me that if anyone else has the same problem he can run one off in seconds now it is in his machines computer.


----------



## jiwawa

lgbzone - I'm looking at your solution and wondering if the hoze lock won't reduce the flow of the waste dramatically? 

I'm in the same position myself but before I can fit anything over the waste end, which is a third of the way under the van, I need to crawl under and remove some of the reinforced hose that's still fitted on it. My flexible hose flexed so much it broke off!

Thanks for the ideas here!


----------



## Techno100

Brownhills at Newark have 40mm ID smooth bore hose pipe on the shelf at £4.50 per metre. Convoluted traps all the detritis and ends up stinking.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Bought mine this year from a local aquatic shop - £1 a metre.


----------



## lgbzone

JWW said:


> lgbzone - I'm looking at your solution and wondering if the hoze lock won't reduce the flow of the waste dramatically?


Hi JWW, yes i'm sure it would. The waste tank on our van is between the double floors and the 40mm outlet actually comes outward and downward almost sticking out from the side of the van, so is an absolute doddle to stop next to a grid, etc, and just open the tap in the garage. we also have a pretty long (maybe 9 foot) 40mm hose that attaches to the outlet that came with the van, for the very rare times when i can't stop close to the grid.

the adapter i made is for the other rare scenario when we are on a pitch that has its own drain, likely some distance from the waste outlet, so i connect the adapter and a long length of bog standard hose with a hose lock and just drop it into the drain, the flow rate doesn't have any significance as the waste tap is then left open all the time, it just means the tank is empty when we come to leave.

i posted it here as the OP specifically wanted to adapt 40mm to hose lock



chiefwigwam said:


> can anyone point me in the right direction, I need 5 or 6 m of waste hose prob 1" + and a puch fit connector to attach hose to 40mm waste on the van.


Cheers
Lee


----------

